# Margo Black Persian x 5 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*









Margo, Black Persian x Margo has come to us from another rescue she was born with very short front legs and begs for treats like a little dog, shes 5 years old and very affectionate but not good with small children she is neutered microchipped and has had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 2 weeks time.
She will be fine with a enclosed garden because shes unable to climb but she will also need to be safe because of her front legs she wouldnt be able to run away from trouble if out in the street.

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Bless her, hopes she finds a forever home soon


----------

